# Choices for 3D arrows



## CHAPPS44 (Aug 15, 2008)

Been shooting 3D for years and my go to arrow has always been the Easton Fatboy. Just curious what else is out there. I'm sure there's a bunch of different choices that are comparable but have never been introduced to them. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Black eagle challenger and PS 23 same size as a fatboy but also a very good arrow for a 27 series the black eagle magnums
Gold tip x cutters and 30x and 22's
Easton superdrives seem to be fairly popular around the 3d range also


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

What ever is shooting best in the bow I'm taking.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll second the Black Eagle Challengers. I tried them out last season and have been very happy with them.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Black Eagle PS23's are my preference.


----------



## WPGibson (May 24, 2011)

carbon express cxl pros, line jammer pros, and x jammer pro


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Falling hard lately for Carbon Express 250's myself.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Gt xxx


----------



## silentdc4 (Dec 22, 2015)

i got 6 challengers and 10 gt 22 pros...really just depends on what u like and what shots best for you


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Carbon express Line Jammers have shot VERY well for me the last few years. With a .360 spine they can work for most people. They are durable and anyone that tells you otherwise is just talking.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, since you have shot 3d for years you should have a good idea of the speed that you prefer shooting at and to me that is the key. There are a variety of shafts and point weights available out there so you can build up a arrow to the total weight that you need to shoot at your speed. 

I personally shoot gold tip x cutters and I can build them to 372 grains which allows me to be right above 290 fps for asa at my draw length and poundage. For me that total weight is right on the edge so if I needed to go any lower in weight I would go with a lighter shaft the series 22 one. 

As far as accuracy you can shoot a variety of point weights and be good to go but if you are a solid shooter in the 12 ring on a regular basis the issue of glance outs becomes a big big big issue. For me I have found tha 120 grains up front allows me to bang the crap out of arrows from the behind and stay on line for the most part only getting a inch or so of glance on really hard hits. When I shot the x cutters with 100 up front I would see 3.5 to 4 inch glance outs.


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

I too have shot Fatboys since they came out many years ago...this year I am trying the Superdrives and so far I like them a lot.


----------



## Hang 'em High (Feb 16, 2011)

Many of the arrows mentioned are of a larger diameter, I haves toyed win the idea of running a larger arrow but have always worried about the wind. Are you all shooting outdoors?


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Hang 'em High said:


> Many of the arrows mentioned are of a larger diameter, I haves toyed win the idea of running a larger arrow but have always worried about the wind. Are you all shooting outdoors?


Yes - most 3D archery shoots are outdoors.


----------



## youngguy (Aug 23, 2010)

Most of the 3d shoots that I have been have not gone over 60 yards so I have not really worried about the wind to greatly, especially since there are usually a lot of trees around blocking the wind. 
I too like shooting the xcutters, they work great and I was able to tune my bow to them easily. I also like the lightspeeds from Easton if it is gonna be really windy and there is no cover, they are pretty tough from my experience. Have busted plenty of nocks but I have never blown out the back of a shaft yet.


----------



## mikeab (Apr 13, 2016)

wuld a gold tip xxx with 4' feathers be any good for 3d I think they were designed for indoor vegas style shoots but not sure


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The 4 inch feathers especially if they are helical with offset are going to really drag off the speed in a hurry so your arrow drop out at the farther distances will be really bad. I shot the xxx shafts for 3d a few years ago and I really enjoyed them overall and they were very accurate but the problem with them is they are a heavy shaft and you can't run much point weight. I ran 100 grains up front and anytime I hit another arrow I got glanced out pretty bad. Even with 100 up front and 27 1/8 inch shaft my xxx came in right at 400 grains and to get to asa speed was impossible for my bow setup. 

If you have a draw length and bow that can handle getting up there with at least 120 grains or so up front then they will make a nice arrow, if you can't then most of us go with the x cutter or series 22.


----------



## Bison2017 (Mar 2, 2016)

I shoot gold tip 22s for outdoor 3D and I love them. Their light weight and they fly like darts through my Mathews Chill X


----------



## octoby2006 (May 7, 2016)

A reduced dia. Arrow works great in 3d shoots they pull out easy and there is a smaller arrow pull during cross winds


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

love my Easton Superdrive's


----------

